# Capone's Daily Hug /Water Jug Rampage



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey all- Capone 17weeks! Can't believe it He's 50lbs. Really proud of him. Yesterday he was log-rolling on the jug but couldn't find the camera. Made my Costco run, changed the water jug and zoom- he bolted with it.:laugh:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LOL! Funny boy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love your pics.Capone is a handsome young fellow


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a goof! Great looking boy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics of yuor handsome boy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW, HE'S GORGEOUS!! Love that huge water jug; our Tess would go nuts for that!!! She loves any bottle!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, that is a big dog for 17 weeks! Mine is 16.5 weeks and is no where near that size yet!


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

crazy how fast he's growing. he wasn't a big eater early on, but he's a chow fiend now


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

nice looking pup.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, I can't decide what I like better....your very handsome young man, or your green grass.


----------

